# Cabela's Grand Opening



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

March 7th, 11am
Giveaways to first 50 customers March 8-10th.

Look forward to being there!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am a Cabela's Club member and received a card in the mail about getting 6% back on all my purchases for March 6. Maybe I have to bring the card to get in a day early. Can't wait.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm hoping they left that big construction trailer in the parking lot so we won't have to pitch tents on the sidewalk March 6th . I have 3 gift cards burning a hole...T minus 15 days and counting!!


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I saw that sign with the date posted and the wife mentioned that we'll miss it because we are visiting her best friend in SF. I can't complain too much because I don't necessarily NEED more stuff. But if they are giving it away that's a different story!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

going to be a made house and traffic jamb beyond belief....but hope not....I'll wait a short time before shopping....I love deals as much(or even more) then the next guy, but don't care for the crowds....I feel sorry for the employees trying to get to work in the area during the opening....I hear it might be congested


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have a spring fishing sale like Bass Pro? Right now Bass pro has a lot of good deals during the spring classic.


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

odnr is going to have there archery trailer set up during the grand opening it is fun for the kids to shoot bows and get a little education about hunting and shooting saftey and still have fun.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I drove past this morning, the windows are all covered so you can't see in. It is one of their smaller stores and not much parking, no chance I will be there for at least two weeks after opening. No comparison to Dundee Mi.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I just scheduled a 1/2 day vacation for the 6th. Hopefully the crowd will die down by the time we get there at noon.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

going to be up there the 8th or 9th to stock up for Spring/Grab a new pair of Wading boots. I hope to hell there lure-selection is double-stocked! Going to be pissed if I get up there and everything is picked over


----------



## lipripper03 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys i work at the new cabelas in optics store is looking great stop by optics counter and say hi


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

saugmon said:


> I just scheduled a 1/2 day vacation for the 6th. Hopefully the crowd will die down by the time we get there at noon.


I think it opens on the 7th..... We should check to be sure...

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

My wallet hurts already. Just drove to Dundee a few weeks ago and dropped a chunk of change.


----------



## lipripper03 (Nov 12, 2011)

doors open at 11 am on march 7th


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I plan on spending a lot of money at R&R when Cabela's opens. Don't get me wrong, I love Cabela's and order from their catalog all the time, but it's always a good idea to shop locally. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

lipripper03 said:


> doors open at 11 am on march 7th


True for the general public,but opens the 6th 9 a.m.-9 p.m. for cabelas club members!


----------



## Swayze The Ghost (Sep 15, 2011)

i hope it doesn't put the ol' dutchman under


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

It better not since they're the only place around that can fix my reels...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Swayze The Ghost said:


> i hope it doesn't put the ol' dutchman under





Deazl666 said:


> It better not since they're the only place around that can fix my reels...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



keep going there to keep them in business.....always go there when I hit Hoover


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Word. Support your local bait shop.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swayze The Ghost (Sep 15, 2011)

Just went their three days ago to stock up on jigs, soft plastics, and beetle spinner parts....I can't wait to see how these chartreuse blades do. I also want to see how long it takes me to burn up 100 jig heads this year.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL, you guys all sound like a bunch of women talking about a new shoe store opening up in the mall. LOL


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I like shopping at the local places but Cabelas will have things that some of the locals want so I think it is a good thing. I can't wait to see the new store should be nice and I only work about 7 minutes from it which makes for a good lunch break.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Snyd said:


> I like shopping at the local places but Cabelas will have things that some of the locals want so I think it is a good thing. I can't wait to see the new store should be nice and I only work about 7 minutes from it which makes for a good lunch break.


Like fising line that I can actually see (i.e. white, not black or "moss"). I'm talking to you R&R...


----------



## Swayze The Ghost (Sep 15, 2011)

gonna have to stop in and get some new waders


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

glasseyes said:


> LOL, you guys all sound like a bunch of women talking about a new shoe store opening up in the mall. LOL


x2, plus you get hair and nails done while buying shoes at half price.


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

I was given a invite for yesterday and it was packed. I couldnt even get to look at the pistols since there was a line about 20 deep just to look. I was able to get a couple of cots for camping with 25% off which were nice heavy duty cots (or at least they better be LOL). Very nice and clean inside the fish tank was kind of small but had some decent size bass and stripers in it.

Ill be back but I dont think Ill go on opening day since it will probably be standing room only again.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys i am working in the bargain cave, stop in and say hi.  plenty of stuff for hunting, camping, boots, shoes, waders, fishing ect' Store is awesome, lots of great outfitters who knows their stuff. Hope to see you there.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone know if they have good deals on trolling motors? Looking for one with the ipilot/spot lock feature. TIA


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I just got back from there. What a mad house! The traffic and parking was insane! I didn't expect it to be that crazy today. I also had the 5 year old in tow so we checked out the scenery, but I didn't do a lot of intense shopping. I didn't see any awesome sales or discounts, but I didn't really expect to either. They're getting tons of traffic so why discount a bunch of stuff. 

I am glad I was not interested in looking at guns. The wait for that was off the charts! I was impressed with their fishing department. It isn't quite as nice as Buckeye Outdoors, but it's nicer than any other place in the Columbus area. It's very comparable in my opinion to a Fin, Fur & Feather for selection and availability of various brands and such. I also really liked some of the rods and combos and prices on those. Much better than I have seen anywhere. In fact, I'll probably go back in a few weeks and redeem my rewards for a really nice rod. 

Lots of hunting gear. Great selection there too. I was pleased. I didn't really look at the archery area much. They have a LOT of crossbows so they would be a good place to compare various models side by side. 

I'm anxious to go back, but since I live 5 minutes away I will wait until the crowds die down a little bit.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I just got back from there. What a mad house! The traffic and parking was insane! I didn't expect it to be that crazy today. I also had the 5 year old in tow so we checked out the scenery, but I didn't do a lot of intense shopping. I didn't see any awesome sales or discounts, but I didn't really expect to either. They're getting tons of traffic so why discount a bunch of stuff.
> 
> I am glad I was not interested in looking at guns. The wait for that was off the charts! I was impressed with their fishing department. It isn't quite as nice as Buckeye Outdoors, but it's nicer than any other place in the Columbus area. It's very comparable in my opinion to a Fin, Fur & Feather for selection and availability of various brands and such. I also really liked some of the rods and combos and prices on those. Much better than I have seen anywhere. In fact, I'll probably go back in a few weeks and redeem my rewards for a really nice rod.
> 
> ...



Thats all good news!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

We got there around noon and lucky to find 1 empty parking spot.We spent 20 mins for my buddy to get attempt to get an ar bushmaster.They only had 30 to start with then a little after noon,they announced it on the PA they had 10 to sell, while he was filling out that yellow paper. Then waited 1 hr 10 minutes in the gun checkout line (yellow paper) and only moved 30' max with 100'+ to go. The line was so long,it was almost to the mountain the whole time we were there. It got to the point that my buddy said screw it.

Lines everywhere. Stood in 1 line that I though was people waiting on ammo.Most of them didn't have anything in their baskets and carts and turned out that was the overall checkout line. Then tried to sign my buddy up to be a member and that was the longest line of all. Finally the checkout line looked long but got through it in under 10 mins. Their cafe area was small and couldn't get an empty seat.

Ammo selection was good,but no .22 long rifle ammo. They wheeled in a new shelf when we were waiting in the gun checkout line.That .22 ammo disappeared within minutes.

I believe they didn't release their entire stocks today. One of the associates said it'll be restocked for tomorrow and sounds line at least 30 more bushmasters may be for sale..

They said triple points on our cabelas club cards but it doesn't add up on my reciept. $309.61 of items and only $5.19 in points.It should have been over $9 in points. 2 boxes of .257 hornady bullets that I bought and shelf said $20+ ended up being $51.99 each. I plan on another trip there to take them back and find out why I got shorted on points.

Hard to find items: .224 bullets over 40 grains, primers,and powder.They had bukoos of .22 shorts. I had to go online and got lucky and found some 50 gr hornady .224 on their main website and they weren't $51.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

hows the fishing dept.? square ft seems small compared to other cabellas.good selection? I might wait for the new to wear off.i hate fighting crowds when shopping.that crap is for my wife.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just came back, crowds were enormous. I ended up buying a rod and reel combo. I picked the reel,(Revo SX) and I picked the rod. (Cabelas Tourny) then they took thirty bucks off. Build your own combo they called it. That was nice. I also ran across a couple preowned Winchester 100 in 243 cal. and .308. I thought for a long time on it. In the end, they told me it was easy 2 hour wait for the FFL approval, I said nada.. besides the wife would have killed me. (Prolly with the rifle I bought) Still thinking of going back for one of the Winchesters. Also picked up a monocular. thought that might be pretty cool carrying that around instead of binocs. I dont think Cabela's will be regular destination when I need tackle, but, If I am up alum creek way, I might stop in and browse. Prices were on par with other tackle stores I thought. All the sales people were great.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

stopped by the new cabelas today around 2pm for the by invitation opening, what a madhouse it seemed like there were 5 thousand people in there, long lines for everything, had to wait in line for about 20 minutes just to look at a couple of guns and then waited almost 3 hours to buy it, and then had to wait again to get my cabelas card,,, but even after all that i had a good time. talked to some great people while waiting in line, the cabelas people that helped me were awesome extremely knowledgeable and very eager to show me any gun i wanted to see, or even help me look around for ammo.
they seemed to have plenty of ammo they were just staggering it by bringing out a cart about once an hour, the only ammo i didnt see was 22lr, the fishing department was out of this world too i will probably swing by there anytime i am near columbus,,,,,,, i wish the lines werent so bad but a great store wish we had it in cincy


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

No .22lr that makes me a saaaaad panda!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Crankbait fishermen will be disappointed,unless they had other aisles of cranks that I didn't see with the mass of bodies everywhere.I only saw a partial aisle of cranks and most were rapalas,which you can easily look at walmart. My local walmart had a better crank display. Most of the aisles had plastics,jigs,and everything else.

I checked out some spinning rods but I didn't see any price tags on them or prices on the displays.I looked at the bargain cave and couldn't find the right rod there.It was cramped in there with all the people and a bunch of people pushing big carts with nothing in them. I did find a 7' med fisheagle II in their web's bargain cave for $30 so I ordered it.

Another item I was looking for was the garret ace 350 metal detector,but I didn't see that model. Mostly bounty hunters and a couple other brands. I was hoping they had a display of them set out that you could get a good look-see at them up close but all were in sealed boxes on the shelf. They did have a great price on 50' vac seal bags and a new turkey frier thermometer so I picked them up.I also heard good things about their 2 stroke oil so I picked up a gallon to try out this season.

Another thing that I noticed was lack of fliers for current sales and specials that day like the $699 bushmasters. 


I just looked at my reciept again and I was overcharged $5-$8+ per box on my winchester 25.06 ammo compared to what the sticker on the shelf said.

All the salespeople were great and friendly, so no complaints in that dept. Lots of them passing out fudge and jerky samples and all had smiling faces. I did fill out the survey on the back of my receipt and a manager is suppose to email me back. Still mind boggling 6% in points when in fact I only got less than 2% after my screwed up calculations in my last post.

I see another trip to cabelas very soon in the future with ammo,bullets,members post card,and reciept in hand!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't want to start another Cabelas thread on this site , but wasn't there another thread started by OGF'S best???

I'm leaving the house around 6:30 a.m. for their "Grand Opening". Hopefully they restocked their shelves and I can find some bargains.

But if there is a line out the door like "Elvis Tickets on Sale", I'll be coming home to take a nap and check out OGF to see if the crowds have died off any.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

they don't open till 11am???? why would you get there so early?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

People are already set up in tents. I guess some stayed over night. I hate shopping period. I hate shopping when I am getting pushed around by a crowd even more. Won't see me there anytime soon.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess I don't understand the hype. Most of those people have probably been to one of the larger stores so they have a sense of what the inside looks like. Maybe they are anxious to get the free $6 hat. There is nothing in that store worth fighting the crowd and dealing with a bunch of rude greedy people. I'll shop there in may. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

My guess is the people who are camping out are doing so, so they can get in there and buy up all the ammo.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I was there yesterday as well. Talk about a mad house this place was crazy. People were acting like they were giving the stuff away. The gun line was wayyyyyyyyy to long. They were sold out of a lot of ammo and didn't see to many good deals. We left around 6:30pm and people were still trying to pile in


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

The parking lot was full yesterday at 7:30am and it was just the soft opening for club members and guests. Today is going to be ridiculous. I got in early and grabbed 15 boxes of 223 and a bunch of 9mm then checked out right away. After the door was open for about 30 mins there was a Nazi directing the line at the checkout only allowing 3 boxes per caliber. Checked out again around 11:30am. By that time the line was 45mins. The store is smaller than Dundee & Wheeling. A ton of the sq footage at those stores is boat & atv areas and the furniture upstairs which this store doesn't have. The cafe is smaller with less selection. The store overall has a great selection. Fishing department is big and as an Erie troller I was satisfied with the crank selection. There's a free ship to store kiosks in the back for any item they don't have in stock with no shipping charge. Certainly it wont satisfy everyone. They aren't giving the entire store away but I think you'll find competitive prices with the occasional deal just like any other outfitter. Overall I'm pleased.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My oldest son & I went last night since he wanted a new pistol. The total wait from looking at the handguns and then the monsterous FBI background /check out line was about 3 hours. We took turnss holding position & looking for ammo, etc. Got 3 boxes of 40 cal to go with his new CCW pistol & 2100 rounds of 22 lr in a 50 cal ammo can ............ that was the accomplishment of the night as that stuff is like gold. The staff there was exceptional and the gun line was the only one we stood in so not so bad since we knew it'd be like that. I'll go back after the riots are over !!


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

T-180 said:


> 2100 rounds of 22 lr in a 50 cal ammo can


What was the cost of the 22lr? I wasn't able to obtain one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

I know it's a long shot given the location, but did anyone who's been happen to see if they had anything much in the way of saltwater gear? It's near impossible to find around here and I hate waiting till I get to Florida to have to stock up.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Rod-Man,
The 22 lr in the ammo can was 99.99. Wasn't too upset at that price. I got lucky to get that one ; someone was putting it back on the shelf when I happened to be there, so I got it.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

T-180
That's not a bad price at all considering the can is worth $20. Good get.

As for saltwater tackle I didn't happen to notice. The nice thing about a local store though is that you can order whatever you want from their website or catalogs shipped to the store for free.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance but why is everyone so crazy about buying ammo/guns?

Is there something special about Cabela's guns or is there a law or something that is phasing out the stuff everyone wants so they are grabbing up all they can?

I don't get it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Lynxis said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why is everyone so crazy about buying ammo/guns?


You might get a better answer by turning on your tv or visiting a news media site. Otherwise let's please keep this thread on topic (Cabelas). Thank you.


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

Lynxis said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why is everyone so crazy about buying ammo/guns?
> 
> Is there something special about Cabela's guns or is there a law or something that is phasing out the stuff everyone wants so they are grabbing up all they can?
> 
> I don't get it.


Alot of individuals chose the red pill over the blue pill when offered, but to keep the thread on point Cabela's has the most ammo and certain types of guns in town right now, so stock up while you can.


----------



## Junglecat (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't work far from there and was going to check it out at lunchtime. I did not even get a sniff of getting in there. Traffic was all backed up on 71 to get off at Gemini Place. I think I will wait until next week when the novelty of having a Cabela's wears off.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

There were 1000+ people in line to get in the doors at 11am. After I found some ammo and other items to buy I found out the checkout line was over an 1.5 hours. I said screw that and left. It is a nice store though. Fishing department was huge IMO with a large section for fly fishing as well.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Are these weapons/ammo not available at other places or is Cabela's the only place that has what is being so heavily sought after?

In other words, why such a rush on this stuff at Cabelas? Are all other places bought out of the stuff? Hell there are several Cabelas within a reasonable driving distance if people were REALLY wanting to get their hands on specific things they want.

Seems odd to stand in line for hours and hours and hours when it would be available elsewhere with less hassle.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

All firearm dealers are experiencing this.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow. I can see why then.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bonecrusher said:


> People are already set up in tents. I guess some stayed over night. I hate shopping period. I hate shopping when I am getting pushed around by a crowd even more. Won't see me there anytime soon.


It's like another black friday!!! I wanna hit it on my next weekday off which is april 1st.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was gonna head up there tonight. Kinda thinking twice. Sounds like they are going to have great opening numbers! I'm happy about that. Lets set some records boys n girls! Columbus Ohio, the hunting and fishing capital of he world? Might be a bit of a stretch... Or is it?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm glad they are having a strong opening. Maybe it will convince BPS that they should build one here too. But, I will definitely be waiting for that water to calm down before I fish it. I'm speaking metaphorically...I'll be literally fishing a creek or river somewhere this weekend no matter what the water looks like.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Was there yesterday. Not bad but busy. People are just hoping to find guns and ammo that other places are sold out of. Was thinking of heading back up Sunday bit. I think I'll wait a few weeks. The first 2 people in line today received 500 and 250 gift cards...
My only complaint is the parking. Not sure why they thought that small of parking would work. Maybe once the newness wears off it will be OK.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Lynxis said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why is everyone so crazy about buying ammo/guns?
> 
> Is there something special about Cabela's guns or is there a law or something that is phasing out the stuff everyone wants so they are grabbing up all they can?
> 
> I don't get it.


because people be crazy! if you do find any 22lr ammo around cincinnati let me know


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

My wife can see the new Cabelas out of her office window. Said she had never seen so many pickup trucks at one time in one place!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Jlami and I Got there about 9:30 for the 11:00 opening. Cabelas lot was already full and shut down. Parked and walked over. Stood there till it opened. Walking in was slow but I was thankful I got there when I did. We were standing about 250ft from the doors, on the way in I noticed the line went to the end of the parking lot and wrapped to the rear of the store! 

Inside was like a Walmart black Friday with people everywhere. I was able to get what I wanted, and even found a couple deals on some lures. Strike King, Yum Dingers, and many other baits were at least $1 over other places so I skipped them. Their fishing department is well worth looking around! They have almost every lure, rod, and reel manufacturer you want to see.

Otherwise I picked up a box or two of the calibers needed, a shirt for the wife (read forgiveness gift) and my fishing liscense.

It was cool to be there on opening day with Jlami, and I'll be back but I'm waiting till the end of the month before making any more attempts!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

They did have 22LR and were supposed to be stocking more each day this week for opening. They had I think 550ct boxes for $20


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

was there today for a few hours very busy but tolerable they had no 22LR ammo they have some but seems to bring a little out occasionnally trying to make it last through the weekend good luck trying to ger some! very small compared to the others but really nice and a great alternative for central ohio outdoorsmen. I HAVE SURE GIVEN MY SHARE OVER THE YEARS TO THEM !


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Just curious if anyone ate at their restaurant and how was the food? I kinda felt sorry for the guys trying to keep the ammo shelves stocked. They were almost like "chum" in a shark eating frenzy. Aquarium was smaller than I thought it would be (decenet sized fish & all looked pretty healthy).

Cabelas employees did an excellenet job considering the tidal wave of people who came through the doors!!! Nice job Cabelas, see you in a few weeks after most of the excitement dies down. Keep your store discount sales going for a while.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

F1504X4 said:


> I guess I don't understand the hype. Most of those people have probably been to one of the larger stores so they have a sense of what the inside looks like. Maybe they are anxious to get the free $6 hat. There is nothing in that store worth fighting the crowd and dealing with a bunch of rude greedy people. I'll shop there in may.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I hadn't been to one until a few weeks ago because I was in the area to buy a boat so theres quite a bit of novelty left for Cabelas I'd say. Rude and greedy? Why do you say that?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

...........................


> *Bob Hunter commentary: Opening day at Cabelas has feel of Black Friday
> *
> By Bob Hunter
> The Columbus DispatchFriday March 8, 2013 4:55 AM
> ...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Was at Cabelas today - What a zoo - Decided to wait until next week to buy anything because the line was way to long - Would like to say the store does look nice.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like a trip to Wheeling would have taken less time...


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm curious why anyone would go through that hassle just to look at shotguns as in the pic. Why would you not just go to Vances and be done with it?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shwookie said:


> I'm curious why anyone would go through that hassle just to look at shotguns as in the pic. Why would you not just go to Vances and be done with it?


Everyone who sells firearms has an outrageous wait. The one day I was at Buckeye Outdoors people were waiting over two hours to get serviced at the gun counter.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Everyone who sells firearms has an outrageous wait. The one day I was at Buckeye Outdoors people were waiting over two hours to get serviced at the gun counter.


I was off work for the day so after my trip to cabellas I happened to stroll into Blackwing shooting center in Delaware, I was 1 of about 10 customers and had sales people all over me asking if I needed help. I was happy to see that after so much time putting the screws to us they appeared to be getting a little in return! LOL

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Dovans said:


> Everyone who sells firearms has an outrageous wait. The one day I was at Buckeye Outdoors people were waiting over two hours to get serviced at the gun counter.


I just bought a .45 at Vances and was in and out in probably 2 hours total. The wait due to the Grand Opening can't be the same as everywhere else.

I realize there is the newness factor, but the stories about the crowds make me shake my head. Heres one time being agoraphobic pays off I guess.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

What a mistake. Should of heeded the warnings, enjoyed the weather and stayed home. Traffic and long lines. I will try again in a couple of weeks. 

Nice store. If your out to get your gear it will be convenient, and not so much the experience and atmosphere of the store(i.e. mounts, exhibits) compared to Rossford BPS, or Dundee. Should do very well if the first week is any predictor.:C


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

Got into the store around 1 pm on opening day. Got off 71 at Polaris and avoided the line of traffic waiting to get off on Gemini. Parked at the north end of Polaris mall had a five minute walk to the store and then walked around for a couple hours. Then around 3:30, or so, I noticed the line to check out was almost nonexistent so I stepped up to a register got my two items and was out the door. 

Eric


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Made some purchases today. 

The checkout line was 25-30 deep but they turned it over in less than 10 minutes and I walked out of the store in 15 minutes.

I was hoping for more Great Lakes and Lake Cumberland tackle & accessories. I was surprised that almost 50% of the store is clothing. Parking was a premium. Dundee, MI. will still be a bi-annual trip.

A very nice store and layout. Its great that we can use ship to store. I ordered some gear online that wasnt in columbus after I returned and the closing message said that Cabela's will call or email me when the order is received - good stuff! we are lucky to have a Cabelas and look forward to going back to pick up my order.


----------

